

A better cloud bookmarking system than delicious? - ionwake

I hate the way I cannot do bulk updates
======
bookcasey
Have you tried pinboard.in?

~~~
ionwake
you have to pay!?!? is there even a trial?

~~~
SirPalmerston
At least its a one time fee, not a recurring one... :/

